# ...Finley got a cat. Again.



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Well of course, we all did. Yes, we're officially the crazy cat people, we now have a second kitten as well. COMPLETELY not planned. We got Lexi, the first kitten, back in July to keep our then-solo senior cat a friend after his two long time buddies passed away within six months of each other. She was going to be it, never three cats again we said...well exactly one month later, to the day, I found a litter of abandoned kittens that had been born under a large bush in a neighbourhood yard. Crying away at the top of their lungs; two of the four were already dead of starvation, and the two still alive were not far behind. Once had an injured paw - wound that had been invaded by maggots. They had eaten away most of his paw, it was just a giant gaping would and I could see tendons and bones. They'd burrowed all the way up into his leg to the "elbow", could see them in it. The kittens were all of 2, maybe 3 weeks old. We took them to the after hours emergency vet and I fully expected they would be euthanized. Fortunately that wasn't the case! Vet said no problem on his paw. So we had them looked over, injured paw was cleaned of all maggots and wrapped for the night, and I took the two of them home with me for the night until the SPCA could take them when they opened the next day. Was up all night bottle feeding the two, whom I named Chance (injured paw, because he got a second chance after I thought he'd have to be put down) and Banshee (because she screamed like a banshee! Quite the set of lungs and she was super chatty all night). Got through the night, got their bellies full and had the joy of having them snuggle with me and start purring, and surrendered to the SPCA the next day.

Within a few days, had convinced the hubby that Chance had to come live with us.

Waited FOREVER until he was ready (okay, 6 weeks or so). Saw him a couple times in his foster home within the first few weeks, then nothing for about a month. As you can see in the first photo (from the first night I had them home with me), he was a fluffy jet-black kitten.

Imagine my surprise when at 9 weeks old I picked him up and received this stunning, absolutely unique little black and silver boy with a raccoon tail!

His paw has fully healed. Three middle toes are fused together so it's a bit of a club foot, but he has learned to use it no problem and it doesn't slow him down one bit.

He's been home for a week now and adores Lexi. Has been doing very well with the dogs and is starting to play with them as long as they move slowly lol.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh he's stunning and what a lucky boy that you found him. I'm sure that you will all be happy with a third Cat and that he will bring much joy to your home. It's amazing how much he has changed with some good care and time. I'll look forward to seeing pics of him as he grows.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Chance IS BEAUTIFUL. Gorgeous coloring. Was Banshee adopted too? What a story, and how wonderful that you rescued them. Finley, NO MORE now!!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Bahahha if were up to Finley, he would have ALL the cats. He adores cats lol. 

Banshee and the other sister (turned out that another female from the litter had been found about a week prior at the end of someone's driveway) are still with their foster family. Chance was bigger than his sisters so was able to be neutered and adopted to his permanent home sooner than they were. They were both spayed last week and are due to be brought to the shelter to be adopted out this week sometime


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

How cute! I'm glad Chance has a loving new home <3


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

What a cutie! I love Chance's coloring! Pics are great.


----------



## EpochNia (Nov 22, 2013)

Pics are absolutely adorable-just a cutie. We see kittens and cats all over the streets all night while working. So many could use good homes; others are so wild over generations that there's no way. There are some itty bitty babies that are multiple litters. Used to try to do something a few years ago for months but they aren't very proactive and say there are too many. Good for you for doing something. Looks like a great four legged family.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you  Because of this whole situation, I am now a member with our local all-volunteer cat organization. There are a lot of feral and homeless cats in this city! So now i do things like stay out until midnight trying to trap kittens and ferals and filling up feeding stations and so on...lol.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

SinisterKisses said:


> Thank you  Because of this whole situation, I am now a member with our local all-volunteer cat organization. There are a lot of feral and homeless cats in this city! So now i do things like stay out until midnight trying to trap kittens and ferals and filling up feeding stations and so on...lol.


Wow, that's great. 😊 It's so hard with the Cat populations because there are just so many and lots of different views on how best to handle the problem. Good on you for making a difference!


----------

